# Puppy Structure



## amjrchamberlain (Mar 8, 2005)

I was reading "Tricks of the Trade" by Pat Hastings and she repeatedly says that a puppy's structure at 8 weeks old (give or take 3 days) is what the puppy will be as an adult. Often, I hear breeders say that they can't tell what the puppy will be as an adult, until the puppy is several months old (atleast). 

Which is most correct?


----------



## firenurseireland (Mar 4, 2007)

i agree with the breeders, but ill let a more knowledgable person answer!!!


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

I have found that with GSD's it can depend on the bloodline. With my dogs being linebred on Sundance Kid they can go thru some real uglies later in puppyhood, so I like to choose early, around the 7-8 week age. Other bloodlines seem to take longer to develop, and their breeders like to choose later. I have had pretty good luck with it.


----------



## EastGSD (Jul 8, 2001)

Personally I like to see puppies right at birth while they are still wet and not full of milk.....you can see so much of their structure and I tend to see it as pretty accurate. Of course within a half hour they are fat full of milk and the window is gone lol But, I do like to look at them at birth.

Cherri


----------



## Romance (Apr 16, 2007)

Molly 5 weeks










Molly7 months










I hope this gives you better understanding.


----------



## im4dogz (Dec 10, 2006)

I can't comment on this thread but I will say that Molly has matured beautifully.


----------



## Romance (Apr 16, 2007)

Thank You. She's a spitfire..keeps me on my toes.


----------



## amjrchamberlain (Mar 8, 2005)

Very interesting.









Andaka - That's a good point (about the bloodlines causing variation). 

Cherri - That's an interesting thought - I had not heard of evaluating structure at birth. 

Romance - Thank you for posting the pictures as illustration.







Your Molly is incredible.









Other thoughts, anyone?


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Wow, I'm always amazed how our puppies can change. And Molly is a nice looking dog.


----------



## Karla_Calderon (May 15, 2005)

I generally stack my working line puppies at seven weeks, taking photos of stacks and heads (to get an idea of earset), any later than that - its too late IMO. One thing I have noticed, the better the movement (and choice of gait) in a natural setting (i.e. just observing in the puppy play area as opposed to on a leash), the more correct the structure - from the get go.


----------

